# Pet Food Prices Are Getting Steep



## Mizzkitt (Apr 13, 2018)

I have a cat on prescription pet food and the cost of a small tuna size can is $2.82 plus tax bringing the total to $3.20 a can

When I look at the ingredients list there is not gold dust listed 

Why are prices so high.....we are getting shafted.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 13, 2018)

Wow, we can buy albacore tuna for less than that.


----------



## Mizzkitt (Apr 13, 2018)

You are right on RR....first ingredient is water, followed by pork liver, chicken, rice, potato. Maybe I should start eating the stuff.....the silly cat sometimes turns his nose up at it.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 13, 2018)

Your cat doesn't need "prescription" cat food made with water, followed by pork liver, chicken, rice, potato. He does need a HIGH protein diet, like all cats! You could put that together yourself and freeze portions.

Sounds like another Vet/Product scam, similar to the Chiropractor/Vitamin scams.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 13, 2018)

The producers  KNOW  that  you think  that  your pet  is WORTH  it !


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 14, 2018)

What is the prescription for Mizzkitt?  I know that the Hills Science Diet that vets often push is not quality food at all.

  When I was young I fed my dogs and cats cheap pet food until I found out the junk they put in them, looking back I should have been able to tell that just by reading the label and smelling the stuff.  I won't feed my pets garbage anymore, and will pay extra for the better products.  My husband and I often joke that when we're old and run out of money, we won't be able to afford to eat cat food. layful:

I free feed my cat dry food, Blue Buffalo brand, but I might make a change since I heard that General Mills just bought that company out, I imagine the quality will go down.  Along with the dry, I feed 1/3 of a can of wet food daily, so a can lasts 3 days.  I pay anywhere from $1.75 to $2.75 for a 5.5 ounce can.

The Wellness Chicken flavor is grain free, chicken, chicken liver, turkey, chicken broth, etc.  The Natural Balance Turkey and Giblet flavor is turkey, chicken broth, chicken liver, poultry giblets, etc.  I don't think you can just give them a can of tuna as cat food, because the mercury would be too high and it wouldn't have any of the other vitamins and nutrients that they need to stay healthy.  My cat is 6 yrs. old and doing fine as far as health.


----------



## Mizzkitt (Apr 14, 2018)

Seabreeze.....the prescription food is because Mr. Tibbs has several things going on. His digestion and also what is called a leaky bowel which means that germs from the bowel make their way up to the liver. He also has the kitty version of pancreitis.

He is on meds, has been for years, prednisone every second day and amoxicillin on for 5 days and then off for 12, then repeat.

I have tried to give him cut up chicken, he vomits, same with any other commercial food. 

So now I use two products both for gastro intestinal illnesses, Hills and Royal Canin.....the Royal fits, he eats like Royalty.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 14, 2018)

Sorry to hear that Mr. Tibbs has such serious health issues Mizzkitt. I understand that pancreatitis is painful also, I'd stick with the foods you need to feed that don't cause vomiting.  Good luck with your boy and hugs to both of you.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 14, 2018)

Oh dear Mizzkitt, he does have a serious condition, poor guy. Agree with SB, in a case like this, preventing vomiting is crucial. Best of luck.


----------



## Mizzkitt (Apr 14, 2018)

Actually it sounds worse than it is. Most of the time he is ok, luckily he has responded well to meds for all these year, he will be 16 soon. And he can have little bits of treats, just tiny bits, just not big helpings of commercial food.

Greedy.....he just tried to knock a roast beef sandwich out of my hand a few minutes ago


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 14, 2018)

*@Mizzkitt
*
That $3.20 can of cat food, how long does it last?  (How much wet food does he eat a day?)​


----------



## Mizzkitt (Apr 14, 2018)

He gets 3 servings per can and I feed him that once in the morning, once at night. Kibble food he gets at will.....I am not even going to say how much that stuff is....I might faint.


----------

